# Upgrading PB...



## Semper Fidelis

Apologies to Robin and Rev Winzer. I've been trying to upgrade a dB and ran into some major errors. The only way to resolve the problem was to restore a previous dB.

To the rest, I'm trying to help upgrade the board. More later but please keep me in prayer right now.

[Edited on 9-26-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't mean to be too emphatic but, brothers and sisters, I was *stressed out* while you guys were sleeping. I was at a point where I thought the database for this board was completely trashed.

Anyway, everything seems to be working now. If you guys note any issues then please U2U me. The version of XMB that powers this board was about 2 years out of date and had some huge security holes. Talk about Divine Providence that we haven't been hacked heretofore.

Add to that, I just happened to check the WHOIS information for puritanboard.com. Guess when the domain expires? TODAY. We're working on making sure we get control back of the domain. I'll also be working on getting the board on a more stable and quicker platform.

I'm just so excited that this is working correctly now. I don't want accolades. The fact that it works is a tremendous relief.


----------



## ReformedWretch




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Rich,

On each post, next to the "posted on" date and time, there is a image that seems to be missing.

Can you check that?

I have a ticket into NoMonthlyFees to find out what we need to do for the domain name.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Rich,
> 
> On each post, next to the "posted on" date and time, there is a image that seems to be missing.
> 
> Can you check that?
> 
> I have a ticket into NoMonthlyFees to find out what we need to do for the domain name.
> 
> I'll let you know.


Matt,

I was looking for that image as we speak.

I also sent an e-mail to NoMonthly Fees and CC:'d Scott. Please U2U me your e-mail address and I'll forward to you what I sent them.


----------



## jaybird0827

*Rich - Question (when you have time)*

God is good.

Did the upgrade plug the security hole that allowed not-signed-in lurkers to pick up our email addresses?

Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> God is good.
> 
> Did the upgrade plug the security hole that allowed not-signed-in lurkers to pick up our email addresses?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not certain. Probably. They even took down the 1.9.5 version which was only a few months old because of security holes.

This upgrade was TOUGH because the release we're on was just released yesterday. I was actually having to help them de-bug the stinking upgrade script. Very frustrating.


----------



## jaybird0827

I'm with you, buddy. Been in those trenches lots of times.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> On each post, next to the "posted on" date and time, there is a image that seems to be missing.


DONE.


----------



## Civbert

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't mean to be too emphatic but, brothers and sisters, I was *stressed out* while you guys were sleeping. I was at a point where I thought the database for this board was completely trashed.
> 
> Anyway, everything seems to be working now. If you guys note any issues then please U2U me. The version of XMB that powers this board was about 2 years out of date and had some huge security holes. Talk about Divine Providence that we haven't been hacked heretofore.
> 
> Add to that, I just happened to check the WHOIS information for puritanboard.com. Guess when the domain expires? TODAY. We're working on making sure we get control back of the domain. I'll also be working on getting the board on a more stable and quicker platform.
> 
> I'm just so excited that this is working correctly now. I don't want accolades. The fact that it works is a tremendous relief.




whew!! We need a sweaty little "whew" emoticon. 

Good job! Thanks for keeping PB online!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Rich,

Check U2U.

Puritanboard domain stuff.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

What all is being done this upgrade?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I see that hyperlinks are different and there have been a couple of changes to the smilies (for example, there is no "thumbs up" anymore but there are a couple of new smiley faces). 

Rich -- Thanks for preserving the intergrity of the board. I'm clueless about the behind-the-scenes work involved in maintaining this board but very grateful for all your efforts.


----------



## jaybird0827

If I enter a hyperlink, it no longer shows up in blue. I tried the tag as a workaround; this also failed.


----------



## py3ak

Rich, I give you an accolade. I know that's why you do it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> What all is being done this upgrade?


A few things. Primarily the board needed to be upgraded from a two year old version of XMB.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Good morning there Rich!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I see that hyperlinks are different and there have been a couple of changes to the smilies (for example, there is no "thumbs up" anymore but there are a couple of new smiley faces).
> 
> Rich -- Thanks for preserving the intergrity of the board. I'm clueless about the behind-the-scenes work involved in maintaining this board but very grateful for all your efforts.



I added it back to the list but I'll have to figure out why it's not displaying...

Link color repaired. More to do...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Good morning there Rich!


Hi. I have to get going to work now. A few bugs I've noticed and I'd love to repair them now but it's about 0620 now and I really need to get out the door. I've got meetings this AM so it's be pretty late your time by the time I get fully engaged on this again.

Blessings,

Rich


----------



## NaphtaliPress

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> What all is being done this upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> A few things. Primarily the board needed to be upgraded from a two year old version of XMB.
Click to expand...

Sounds good--"thumbs up".


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Darn it. The color scheme is weird and the thumbs up is broken.

Sorry guys. I'll fix this soon.

Gotta run!


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Thanks for all your work!

rsc


----------



## SRoper

It's comforting to know that while we sleep there are little gnomes in a magical, faraway country tending to the inner workings of Puritanboard.

Just to add to your buglist:

Posting dates are displaying incorrectly.

Page titles are all showing "The Puritanboard - Powered by XMB" rather than the name of the thread.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Scott,
Mine is not doing that...........


----------



## jaybird0827

I like the links all showing in blue now.

I noticed a problem with [size][/size]. What used to be size=4 I have to use size=16 to get same effect. If I say size=4 you can't even read it.

This stuff reminds me of what has happened many times when I've put a program in production. Or had to fix while the program was in production.

I've noticed a big improvement in performance.


----------



## SRoper

Strange. Here are some screenshots of what I am experiencing:

[align=center]





Title bar






Tabs with page titles






Post timestamp[/align]


----------



## turmeric

Where did the Puritanboard logo go? Yeah, I know, complain, complain, complain!

Thanks, Rich, for preventing the Crash of "06!!


----------



## Augusta

I see the logo and I don't see the things that Scott is seeing. Are you both using Firefox? I am using IE and don't see those things.


----------



## beej6

I liked the "posts since last visit" option which seems to be gone?


----------



## Bladestunner316

WOW-the reply box is way bigger awsome!!

Thanks Rich!!!!

When did you become a super administartor???

Blade


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> It's comforting to know that while we sleep there are little gnomes in a magical, faraway country tending to the inner workings of Puritanboard.
> 
> Just to add to your buglist:
> 
> Posting dates are displaying incorrectly.
> 
> Page titles are all showing "The Puritanboard - Powered by XMB" rather than the name of the thread.


_Gnomes_ eh? To quote Zoolander, I'm "...ridiculously good looking..." and not at all gnomish. 

Good catch on the Title bar. I fixed that. More to follow.


----------



## MW

Rich,

The profile seems to be generating its own birth date. I've never had so many birthdays, and I'm growing younger.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Was your birthday blank previously?


----------



## MW

I think it may have been. Not sure though.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Will you please edit your profile, fix the birthday (either set it blank or put it to the correct date) and then save it? I want to make sure it saves the information.


----------



## MW

I edited the profile, and it seems to be fixed up now.

[Edited on 9-27-2006 by armourbearer]


----------



## LadyFlynt

The Administrive Options menu has disappeared for me. There are a few threads I need to move. Just thought I would give a heads up.


----------



## Hungus

Is there any chance that the "posts since last visit" function wil return? It was a bit buggy and would sometimes come back with every post since the boards inception but when I can't check in for a day or so it is nice.


----------



## SRoper

The post dates look like "SepSepSep-2006" for me on two different computers with one running IE and the other running Firefox. Must be tied to my profile.

Oh it just occured to me that I changed my date preferences. I'll see if that entry got clobbered.


----------



## SRoper

Apparently "dd-M-yyyy" is no longer a valid date format. I changed it to mm/dd/yyyy and it works fine, but it's not the date format I prefer. Oh well.


----------



## bradofshaw

> Is there any chance that the "posts since last visit" function wil return? It was a bit buggy and would sometimes come back with every post since the boards inception but when I can't check in for a day or so it is nice.



Plus 1. This was my favorite feature and about the only way I browse the board. 

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## BobVigneault

It's night in Okinawa and Rich is getting some much deserved sleep. Well, 5 hours anyway. Use the 'Today's Post' until the other features are brought back. Rock on.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> The Administrive Options menu has disappeared for me. There are a few threads I need to move. Just thought I would give a heads up.


Oops, sorry about that last one. I was using a test account.

This problem is fixed. More to follow. I have to drive to work now.


----------



## Scott Bushey

So we don't have to change all the mods to super mods?


----------



## ChristopherPaul

My favorite emoticon has been replced by 

It is not quite the same.

Although we do have ,  and 

Well done!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> So we don't have to change all the mods to super mods?


No.


----------



## jaybird0827

Definitely like the new "look and feel".


----------



## Ivan

I do too!   

[Edited on by Ivan]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> My favorite emoticon has been replced by
> 
> It is not quite the same.
> 
> Although we do have ,  and
> 
> Well done!


Chris,

Didn't the smile icon always look like this:


----------



## NaphtaliPress

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> My favorite emoticon has been replced by
> 
> It is not quite the same.
> 
> Although we do have ,  and
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Didn't the smile icon always look like this:
Click to expand...

The  is back.
Now, we just need some Gillespie, Rutherford and Henderson faces


----------



## Semper Fidelis

This is bizarre! the smile icon keeps changing on me...I think I can fix this!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

The  isn't dancing.


----------



## Scott Bushey

No, He dances and then stops after the page fully loads.........???


----------



## Scott Bushey




----------



## Semper Fidelis

My banana is dancing...


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Well, for me, he's a briefly dancing  if anything.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

And I never saw him dance that time!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Ok. He's dancing a storm now; maybe was my "cache".


----------



## MW

What's the meaning of the  ? At first I thought it meant driving me bananas. But almost everyone uses it for rejoicing.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

We apologize for the inconvenience.
We apologize for the inconvenience.
The board administrator has disabled this option, and it cannot be used at this time. If you believe you have received this message in error, please contact the board webmaster

Rich - this is when someone tries to register.

Is this on purpose?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Well, that could make for some confusion in communication. 


> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> What's the meaning of the  ? At first I thought it meant driving me bananas. But almost everyone uses it for rejoicing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> We apologize for the inconvenience.
> We apologize for the inconvenience.
> The board administrator has disabled this option, and it cannot be used at this time. If you believe you have received this message in error, please contact the board webmaster
> 
> Rich - this is when someone tries to register.
> 
> Is this on purpose?


Matt,

I'm fixing that right now...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> My favorite emoticon has been replced by
> 
> It is not quite the same.
> 
> Although we do have ,  and
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Didn't the smile icon always look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The  is back.
> Now, we just need some Gillespie, Rutherford and Henderson faces
Click to expand...

Would that be George Gillespie , Samuel Rutherford , and Alexander Henderson  that you're speaking of?

What about Owen :Owen:, Turretin , and Ursinus  ?

Aren't they worthy of faces too?

[Edited on 9-28-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## turmeric

:Owen:


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Aye!


> Would that be George Gillespie , Samuel Rutherford , and Alexander Henderson  that you're speaking of?
> 
> What about Owen :Owen:, Turretin , and Ursinus  ?
> 
> Aren't they worthy of faces too?
> [Edited on 9-28-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Great, thanks Rich.

The icons are great too!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Users should be able to register now.


----------



## Ivan

Awesome job, Rich. PB got better...wow!


----------



## Bladestunner316

all is need is  and Im happy


----------



## Bladestunner316

Rich,
You are awsome!! now if you could make a blade runner emoticon like the other ones that would be cool!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Thanks Nathan.


----------



## Theogenes

Great job! 

How do I get access to the Hidden Forums??
Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

It appears that the prayer forum is no longer private but is now visible to the general public.


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It appears that the prayer forum is no longer private but is now visible to the general public.



Thanks Andrew!
Fixed; This is a list protected forum. If you need access, email one of the admins to add you to the list.

scott

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It appears that the prayer forum is no longer private but is now visible to the general public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andrew!
> Fixed; This is a list protected forum. If you need access, email one of the admins to add you to the list.
> 
> scott
> 
> [Edited on 10-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]
Click to expand...


Thanks Scott!


----------



## Arch2k

Nice pilgrim's banner!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## jaybird0827

I thought something looked different!


----------

